# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  DANA sobre la Península!!

## F. Lázaro

Nota Informativa de la Aemet http://www.aemet.es/es/info_destacad...notas/NI150910

A partir de mañana día 16 se aproximará a la Península una depresión aislada en niveles altos, que provocará un cambio importante de la situación meteorológica y un incremento significativo de la inestabilidad, con lluvias, chubascos y tormentas generalizados en la Península, situación que irá acompañada de un moderado a notable descenso térmico.

Las precipitaciones se irán extendiendo desde el oeste hasta afectar a la práctica totalidad de la Península en los días siguientes. El viernes 17 podrán ser localmente fuertes o muy fuertes en bastantes puntos, fundamentalmente de la zona centro y del cuadrante nordeste.

El sábado 18 lo más probable es que continúen las precipitaciones fuertes sobre el nordeste peninsular durante las primeras horas, con tendencia a remitir a lo largo del día.

*AEMET recomienda un seguimiento más detallado y actualizado de esta situación atmosférica a través de sus predicciones y avisos de fenómenos adversos. Todo ello puede consultarse en su página web*

----------


## F. Lázaro

Se está animando la cosa, esperemos que no siga a más  :Cool:

----------


## Luján

Esta DANA no es muy intensa. Y además ya viene cansada del trasiego por el Atlántico.

Las lluvias esperables no serán más importantes que las de una borrasca normal. Eso sí, ayudarán a refrescar el ambiente y a preparar el suelo para las lluvias otoñales.

Las DANAs peligrosas de verdad son aquellas que se forman muy rápidamente y casi sobre suelo nacional. Las DANAs que suelen cumplir estas condiciones no provienen del Atlántico, sino más bien del Mediterráneo.

Otro factor a tener en cuenta (en cuanto a su peligrosidad) es la movilidad de la DANA. Aquellas que se mueven lentamente o no se mueven son más destructivas al concentrar sus precipitaciones sobre una zona pequeña.

La que nos afectará a partir de hoy es muy rápida. Tardará apenas 1 día en atravesar la península de SW a NE.

----------


## IMP68

Para los que somos menos entendidos, cuando hablais de DANA es lo que aquí llamamos gota fria?

Saludos

----------


## Luján

> Para los que somos menos entendidos, cuando hablais de DANA es lo que aquí llamamos gota fria?
> 
> Saludos


ROTUNDAMENTE NO.

Originariamente quizás sí, pero actualmente el término "gota fría" ha degenerado de forma que en el argot popular viene a significar algo así como "cualquier tormenta fuerte que descarga gran cantidad de precipitaciones en Levante, independientemente de su origen y estructura"

Y una DANA es una bolsa de aire frío (más denso y con menor presión) en altura (alrededor de los 5000-8000 metros) rodeada a la misma altura por aire más cálido, y sin representación en tierra, esto significa que en superficie no se observa esa baja presión.

Las precipitaciones en Levante no sólo son causada por DANAs. Pueden ser también causadas por tormentas normales o incluso por ciclones causados por ciclogénesis explosivas (que alude sólo al mecanismo de formación).

En cuanto tenga un momento ampliaré esta información (si no lo hace otro antes)

----------


## IMP68

Gracias por la explicación, Lujan. Es que el termino DANA no lo habia oido nunca, no se si porque son muy esporádicas en nuestra peninsula o bien porque no se le da el mismo bombo que a la denominada "gota fria".

Saludos

----------


## Luján

> Gracias por la explicación, Lujan. Es que el termino DANA no lo habia oido nunca, no se si porque son muy esporádicas en nuestra peninsula o bien porque no se le da el mismo bombo que a la denominada "gota fria".
> 
> Saludos


Es un término acuñado "recientemente", precisamente por la problemática de la "degradación" del término gota fría.

El problema es que los medios de comunicación (que no los "hombres del tiempo") son muy reacios a los cambios, así que siempre que tienen que hablar de una DANA suelen decir: "se ha generado una DANA, antes llamada gota fría" y dan mayor énfasis a la parte de la frase que va detrás de la coma.

En este artículo de la wikipedia se hace mención a los dos términos y se describe ligeramente lo que es una DANA.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gota_fr%C3%ADa

de donde extraigo:




> *Origen del término*
> 
>  El origen de la gota fría aparece en 1886 en la escuela alemana, que introdujo la idea de _kaltlufttropfen_,  cuya traducción aproximada es "gota de aire frío". La definición que se  le dio fue la siguiente: "una marcada depresión en altura, sin reflejo  en superficie, en cuya parte central se encuentra el aire más frío".[3]
>  Posteriormente, con la mejora de los métodos de observación, se  comprobó que todas las depresiones de altura siempre tenían un reflejo  en niveles bajos y en superficie, que se manifiesta en forma de algún  tipo de anomalía (presión, temperatura, estabilidad, viento,  etc.). Además el concepto inicial y básico de gota fría no se centraba  en su génesis ni, por supuesto, en otras características que se han  observado con la llegada de nuevas formas de observar y analizar la  atmósfera (sondeos, observaciones de superficie y altura, satélites, modelos numéricos,  nuevas teorías dinámicas, etc.). Por tanto, este término quedó  anticuado y en desuso en prácticamente por todas las escuelas de  meteorología. Solo permaneció su uso en su país de origen,Alemania, y en España, donde este término fue popularizado en los medios de comunicación.[3]
>  Con el devenir de los años, y a mediados del siglo XX, se acuñó otro vocablo más preciso de gota fría, que en terminología anglosajona se le denominó _cut-off low_ o _depresión aislada_ cuya definición es:
>  ... una depresión cerrada en altura que se ha aislado y separado completamente de la circulación asociada al chorro,  y que se mueve independientemente de tal flujo llegando, a veces, a ser  estacionaria o, incluso, retrógada (su desplazamiento es, en estos  casos, de dirección Este-Oeste.
> Francisco M. León, INM (2003)[3] 
>  Como se observa, en esta definición aparecen los elementos  fundamentales asociados este tipo de situaciones que son el aislamiento,  separación y su movimiento singular, independiente de la circulación  del chorro donde se generó. En este nuevo, o renovado, concepto no se  hace mención alguna de sus posibles reflejos en superficie ni del tiempo  o efectos que potencialmente pueda llevar asociada. En España este  término se acuñó con el nombre de DANA (Depresión aislada en niveles  altos). Se añadió el concepto de "en niveles altos" con tal de eliminar  la ambigüedad que se podía introducir al poderlas confundir con otras  que sólo se encuentran en niveles bajos.[3]
>  Formalmente el término gota fría decidió rehusarse completamente tal y como decidió el AEMET. No obstante, en la actualidad, la *gota fría*  es un término que todavía continúa en el vocabulario popular para  referirse a una perturbación que puede provocar precipitaciones  excepcionalmente violentas e intensas durante unas horas o días,  acompañadas de numerosos rayos y de granizo  que afecta a superficies reducidas o de mediana escala y siguen  trayectorias imprevisibles, causando grandes lluvias y fuertes vientos.[3]


Y de este PDF (LAS GOTAS FRÍAS / DANAS. IDEAS Y CONCEPTOS BÁSICOS, Francisco Martín León, Servicio de Técnicas de Análisis y Predicción, INM), un poco más técnico y mejor redactado extraigo estos otros párrafos:




> *2.1. La gota fría como “comodín” meteorológico*
> Se entiende, coloquialmente, como gota fría a cualquier situación meteorológica que lleve o pueda llevar asociada lluvias intensas, efectos desastrosos, preferentemente en la época otoñal y en la zona mediterránea, independientemente del marco sinóptico donde se desarrollan las precipitaciones. Esta "entidad" o concepto (¡¡¡que no definición!!!) no está basada en aspectos meteorológicos precisos.
> 
> Este término está arraigado, sobre todo, en algunos medios de comunicación que tratan de explicar de forma llana y simplista situaciones de lluvias fuertes y dañinas.
> 
> Estamos acostumbrados a oír que lluvias cuantiosas, que se han registrado en un lugar determinado, se han producido porque la gota fría ha barrido o afectado a dicha zona. La gota fría se asocia vulgarmente con inestabilidad atmosférica. En esta acepción subyace el hecho de que la gota fría es sinónimo de la presencia de aire muy frío en niveles medios y esto, unido al aire cálido de Mediterráneo en la época otoñal (o incluso durante la primavera-verano sobre las tierras soleadas peninsulares), bastaría para explicar los acontecimientos de fuerte inestabilidad y de carácter tormentoso. La gota fría es, conceptualmente, una perturbación o ente “comodín”.
> 
> Sin embargo, debemos olvidarnos de este concepto de gota fría como sinónimo de situación de catástrofe o de lluvias intensas en la zona mediterránea y en otoño, preferentemente, ya que este término causa cierto impacto social y es inadecuado. Debemos pedir al informador que transmita los conceptos o los agentes reales asociados a las precipitaciones intensas y potencialmente dañinas, que no son ni más ni menos que los originados por las tormentas intensas o lluvias persistentes. Estos dos últimos elementos locales son los que, en última instancia, provocan los cuantiosos daños en áreas concretas y no la gota fría como tal.
> 
> Es fácil de demostrar, puntualmente y climatológicamente, que muchas situaciones de gota fría no llevan asociadas lluvias intensas y catastróficas. De la mismas forma, episodios adversos de lluvias y vientos fuertes en el área mediterránea pueden estar ligados a otro tipo de fenomenología distinta a las gotas frías, donde las características del agua del mar, áreas costeras, orografía circundante, etc., condicionan el flujo en niveles bajos (su intensidad y contenido de humedad), que a fin de cuentas es uno de los protagonistas principales de estos acontecimientos al generar, mantener y modular las tormentas que se forman en la zona del Mediterráneo siempre y cuando en niveles medios-altos se den condiciones apropiadas.


Creo que con esto queda claro la diferencia entre DANA y gota fría, al menos en el ámbio semántico actual.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues por mucha agua que de aquí lo unico que ha caido son 1L/m2 :Mad:  :Mad: . Los de la 1 dicen que lo más fuerte llegará esta madrugado por aquí. A ver que pasa.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues por mucha agua que de aquí lo unico que ha caido son 1L/m2. Los de la 1 dicen que lo más fuerte llegará esta madrugado por aquí. A ver que pasa.


Eso decían, que esta madrugada entraba por el sur de Portugal un viajecito de agua bastante curioso y que nos dejaría el líquido elemento entre las 0 y las 6 horas... he visto en alguna página de meteo (no recuerdo ahora si era el CEAM  :Confused: ), y ponía en 6 horas unos 30-40 litritos  :Smile: 

Yo ya tengo preparado el pluvio y cada hora lo miraré no sea que cada hora lo tenga que vaciar... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

En el momento que vea que mi casa se ilumina con un relámpago y que unos segundos después suena una bomba, cojo mi camara de video, pongo una silla en el balcón y a esperar... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

Por cierto desde mi ventana veo un pedazo de Yunque que no veas, es una pena que se mueva paralelamente a mí.

P.D: Nada más escribir esto, se levanta un vendaval fresquito y humedo de dirección S-SW.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En el momento que vea que mi casa se ilumina con un relámpago y que unos segundos después suena una bomba, cojo mi camara de video, pongo una silla en el balcón y a esperar....


Vamos, que quieres grabar algo así...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUugL1cuAOk  :EEK!:  :Big Grin: , que bote pegaría el que estuviera grabando, ese no se acerca en un tiempo a ver la tormenta  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> P.D: Nada más escribir esto, se levanta un vendaval fresquito y humedo de dirección S-SW.


Aquí se enfureció el cielo, se ha puesto más negro que la axila de un grillo, ha empezado a ponerse cabreado y a pegar un par de zambombazos y ha dejado un poquito de agua pero parece que se ha calmado y se están abriendo algunos claros...

----------


## embalses al 100%

> *Vamos, que quieres grabar algo así...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUugL1cuAOk , que bote pegaría el que estuviera grabando, ese no se acerca en un tiempo a ver la tormenta :*p
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí se enfureció el cielo, se ha puesto más negro que la axila de un grillo, ha empezado a ponerse cabreado y a pegar *un par de zambombazos* y ha dejado un poquito de agua pero parece que se ha calmado y se están abriendo algunos claros...



Uffff, eso me pasa a mí y pego un bote que llego a la Luna y vuelvo. 
Una noche estaba tan tranquilo sentado en el balcón viendo un buen espectaculo de rayos nube-nube, y derrepente un relámpago más luminoso que los demás y a los pocos segundos un zambobazo que saltaron hasta las alarmas de los coches, en el 2º reventó literalmente el cristal de la ventana de la cocina y después del 3º que fue un poco menos fuerte que los anteriores, pero volvieron a saltar las alrmas de los coches, dejó 15L/m2 en 20min. Yo escondido debajo de la mesa porque creia que se caia el edificio.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Los chicos de www.TiempoSevero.es, pronostican, posibilidades de Supercelulas por el sur, Trenes convectivos en el centro y Sistemas convectivos en nordeste. Aquí llevais un enlace en el podreis ver el mapa de alertas y más información: http://www.tiemposevero.es/mapa-aler...as-a-kokas.php

----------


## Luján

> Eso decían, que esta madrugada entraba por el sur de Portugal un viajecito de agua bastante curioso y que nos dejaría el líquido elemento entre las 0 y las 6 horas... he visto en alguna página de meteo (no recuerdo ahora si era el CEAM ), y ponía en 6 horas unos 30-40 litritos 
> 
> Yo ya tengo preparado el pluvio y cada hora lo miraré no sea que cada hora lo tenga que vaciar...


El CEAM seguro que no, porque no hace predicciones. En la pa´gina web sólo salen mapas de modelos meteorológicos y datos observados en las torres meteorológicas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El CEAM seguro que no, porque no hace predicciones. En la pa´gina web sólo salen mapas de modelos meteorológicos y datos observados en las torres meteorológicas.


Pues entonces no sé cual era... la de wetterzentrale tampoco creo que fuera... no sé, una... :Embarrassment: 

Por aquí, ahora mismo, tenemos un buen festival de luminosos en el cielo, aunque caen un poco lejanos  :Cool: 


Donde si ha pegado y bien ha sido por la Sierra Norte de Huelva, la zona de Tentudía y la Campiña Sur...

Esta es la vista que había desde la ventana sobre las 20:30... el cielo más negro que el sobaco de un grillo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ya decía yo que esos nubarrones de la foto que tenía encima de mi cabeza no me gustaban un pelo...

60 km más al norte, estaba cayendo la del tigre, fortísima tormenta la que azotó ayer Cáceres, dejando multitud de daños materiales, daños en viviendas, inundaciones y provocando un caos absoluto. Por suerte, y que se tenga constancia, no hay que lamentar ningún daño humano...

Curioso el caso que leo en el periódico Hoy de Extremadura, en el que dice que dos conductores quedaron atrapados y tuvieron que salir nadando  :EEK!: 

Según me han comentado gente de allí, no era una tormenta, era un monstruo lo que anoche alrededor de las 21:00 horas estaba cayendo  :Cool:  más de 50 litros en un cuarto de hora  :EEK!: 

He aquí un vídeo que como pegaba...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctdZMy_IIDQ

Calle cortada por la acumulación de granizo...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbcvRX8cWrM

Y comienzo a ver de nuevo unos buenos relámpagos desde la ventana... :Frown:

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.hoy.es/20100916/local/cac...009162126.html

*«Es increíble Dios mío, en mi vida hemos visto nada igual, la zona del Rodeo parece un campo de guerra, coches con lunas rotas, árboles arrancados, los pisos con persianas partidas. Es increíble, da miedo». Así relataba José a las 21,35 horas de ayer en HOY.es los efectos de la tormenta que zarandeó a Cáceres como nunca se recuerda*. «En la Mejostilla ha temblado el suelo... locales y garajes inundados... Impresionante. Parecía que se caería el suelo», escribía Laura cinco minutos más tarde.

A esa hora, había árboles caídos en la avenida de Alemania, en Ruta de la Plata y un sinfín de calles; decenas de pájaros muertos en Hernán Cortés víctimas del viento, el agua y los granizos; tráfico cortado, garajes inundados, edificios como el crematorio o a ratos la oficina de este mismo diario sin energía eléctrica, y equipos de policía, bomberos y de Conyser repartidos por toda la ciudad intentando reparar daños.

Apenas fueron 20 minutos, entre las 20,45 y las 21,05, pero las consecuencias se alargaron durante mucho más tiempo: el tráfico resultó un caos hasta las 22,30 horas en el centro de la ciudad, no se podía circular por ejemplo hacia la plaza de toros y la luz de la calle iba y venía. A las once y media de la noche los bomberos aún no estaban en disposición de informar a los medios de comunicación porque no habían parado de atender inundaciones, que afectaron incluso al Ayuntamiento, pero sobre todo a barrios como San Blas, La Mejostilla o el Puente de San Francisco, donde al menos dos vehículos se vieron atrapados por el agua y sus conductores tuvieron que salir nadando. Los vecinos le prestaron ropa seca a una enfermera que se diría al Hospital a trabajar.

Al cierre de esta edición no se tenía constancia de daños personales, y aún era imposible cuantificar los materiales, aunque en muchos puntos de Cáceres se podían observar árboles caídos sobre vehículos estacionados en la calle. El hipermercado Carrefour cerró sus puertas por su seguridad

Una estación meteorológica ubicada en el barrio R-66 registró 55 litros de lluvia caída a lo largo del día ayer, aunque no es una cifra oficial. Adolfo Marroquín, responsable de la Agencia Española de Meteorología en Extremadura, explicó anoche a este diario que la causa del fenómeno padecido ayer por Cáceres fue la borrasca situada al oeste de la Península, muy cerca de la costa portuguesa, acompañada de una masa nubosa y frío en altura. Hoy continuará la alerta naranja con precipitaciones que pueden llegar hasta los 30 litros.

----------


## nando

Casi toda España en alerta¡¡¡

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues poca agua por aquí en Sevilla, por lo menos en mi zona. Tan solo han caido 4L/m2, tampoc era para tanto. Mucha alerta y poca agua.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues poca agua por aquí en Sevilla, por lo menos en mi zona. Tan solo han caido 4L/m2, *tampoc era para tanto. Mucha alerta y poca agua.*


Aquí también han caído 4 mm...

Que no era para tanto??? Fíjate la que cayó en Cáceres ayer noche  :EEK!:  http://www.hoy.es/multimedia/fotos/c...caceres-0.html y http://www.hoy.es/multimedia/fotos/u...s-horas-0.html

----------


## Luján

En Valencia ciudad lo justo para ensuciar.

En Paterna, la torre del CEAM más cercana con pluviómetro, han caído 2.4mm.

----------


## Salut

Aqui 4 gotas... no ha servido ni para ahorrar el riego de las espinacas xD

En fin, veremos qué dan de si los próximos días.

----------


## embalses al 100%

A partir de esta noche se activarán numerosas alertas por lluvias y tormentas sobre todo en sur y en el nordeste. Este año en vez de dar por saco las DANAs por el Levante lo van dar por aquí. Con inviernito que hemos tenido.... :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: . Aquí llevais el mapa de alertas:


P.D: Para no escribir otro mensaje edito este poniendo la prediccion de la AEMET:

*Fenómenos significativos*
POSIBILIDAD DE CHUBASCOS Y TORMENTAS LOCALMENTE FUERTES O MUY
FUERTES EN ZONAS DE LA MITAD SUR Y DEL CUADRANTE NORDESTE
PENINSULAR. 



*Predicción*
EN EL CUADRANTE NORDESTE PENINSULAR Y EN LA MITAD SUR, CHUBASCOS
DEBILES A MODERADOS Y ACOMPANADOS DE TORMENTAS QUE PODRAN SER
LOCALMENTE FUERTES O MUY FUERTES EN ALGUNAS ZONAS. EN EL EXTREMO
NOROESTE, INTERVALOS NUBOSOS. EN EL RESTO DE LA PENINSULA Y EN
BALEARES, NUBOSO O INTERVALOS NUBOSOS, CON POSIBLES O PROBABLES
CHUBASCOS DEBILES, OCASIONALMENTE TORMENTOSOS. LAS
PRECIPITACIONES TIENDEN A REMITIR A LO LARGO DEL DIA POR EL SUR Y
OESTE. EN CANARIAS, POCO NUBOSO. 


BANCOS DE NIEBLA MATINALES EN GALICIA Y CANTABRICO. 


EN LA PENINSULA, TEMPERATURAS DIURNAS EN LIGERO A MODERADO
ASCENSO EN EL EXTREMO NORTE Y EN LIGERO A MODERADO DESCENSO EN EL
RESTO Y NOCTURNAS EN ASCENSO LIGERO A MODERADO. SIN CAMBIOS EN
CANARIAS Y EN BALEARES. 


VIENTO FLOJO A MODERADO DEL NE EN CANARIAS Y DE COMPONENTE E EN
EL CANTABRICO, ALBORAN, LITORAL SUDESTE Y BALEARES. EN EL RESTO,
FLOJO CON PREDOMINIO DE LA COMPONENTE S.

----------


## Salut

La que está  cayendo!!

Esto llega a suceder en un pueblo más grande, en una ciudad con miles de hectáreas asfaltadas, y se lía la de San Quintín!

Suerte que aquí tenemos unas montañas que beben mucho  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> La que está  cayendo!!
> 
> Esto llega a suceder en un pueblo más grande, en una ciudad con miles de hectáreas asfaltadas, y se lía la de San Quintín!
> 
> *Suerte que aquí tenemos unas montañas que beben mucho*


... Y embalses que la están esperando... :Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Precipitación acumulada a las 20:00 horas -> 48 l/m2*



Seguro que todo ese agua habrá ido a las alcantarillas, desagües y al mar... :Frown:

----------


## Salut

^^ Cuando dicen aquello de "los ríos tiran agua al mar" siempre pienso en la cantidad de agua que se tira al mar POR URBANIZAR LA COSTA  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

Según mestran lo modelos en capas medias y altas se acerca un embolsamiento de aire frío, que entrerá de lleno por la Comunidad Valencia haciel el día 2. Una muestra significativa de esto, es que es posible que nieve en lo Pirineos o en cualquier punto por encima de los 1.500m. Aunque cuando más se espera es el viernes. Aquí os dejo las predicciones. Habrá que ir concretando las predicciones :Wink: :


*Jueves*

EN BALEARES, NUBOSO CON CHUBASCOS DEBILES LOCALMENTE MODERADOS
OCASIONALMENTE CON TORMENTA. EN EL CANTABRICO ORIENTAL Y AREA
PIRENAICA, NUBOSO CON PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES EN LA PRIMERA MITAD
DEL DIA. EN EL RESTO DEL TERCIO ORIENTAL PENINSULAR INTERVALOS
NUBOSOS CON PROBABILIDAD DE CHUBASCOS DEBILES LOCALMENTE MODERADOS
Y OCASIONALMENTE CON TORMENTA. EN CEUTA Y AREA DEL ESTRECHO,
INTERVALOS NUBOSOS CON PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES AL PRINCIPIO. EN EL
RESTO DE LA PENINSULA PREDOMINIO DE LOS CIELOS POCO NUBOSOS. EN
CANARIAS, INTERVALOS NUBOSOS MAS FRECUENTES EN EL NORTE DE LAS
ISLAS DE MAYOR RELIEVE, POCO NUBOSO EN EL RESTO. LA COTA DE NIEVE
ESTARA EN TORNO A 1700M SUBIENDO A 2000M EN PIRINEOS. 

*Viernes*

EN LA MITAD ESTE PENINSULAR Y EN BALEARES, NUBOSO CON CHUBASCOS
DEBILES A MODERADOS, OCASIONALMENTE CON TORMENTA, MAS PROBABLES E
INTENSOS EN PIRINEOS Y TAMBIEN EN BALEARES Y COMUNIDAD VALENCIANA
DONDE PUEDEN SER LOCALMENTE FUERTES Y/O PERSISTENTES. DE FORMA
DEBIL Y DISPERSA SE PUEDEN DAR EN OTROS PUNTOS DE LA PENINSULA,
AUNQUE SON MUY POCO PROBABLES EN EL TERCIO OESTE, ASI COMO EN
CEUTA Y MELILLA. EN CANARIAS, INTERVALOS NUBOSOS EN EL NORTE Y
POCO NUBOSO EN EL RESTO.

Precipitación máxima.


Mapas a 500hPa(5.500m)

----------


## Luján

Se ve claramente que se una bolsa en altura, no se observa en superficie. No parece demasiado importante en cuanto al diferencial de geopotencial entre el centro y el exterior, pero ahí estará. Y junto con la inestabilidad actual, vamos a tener una entrada de junio pasada por agua. Buena noticia para las reservas, pero hay que recordar que no es que toque llover precisamente ahora. Junio, julio y agosto son meses de secano en el levante litoral, en el interior se deberían suceder las tormentas convectivo-orogénicas. Pero una DANA en estas fechas, me parece un poco fuera de tiempo.

----------


## Luján

Bueno, la DANA está descargando, y lo hace comedidamente, al menos sobre mi casa. En Castellón y Tarragona esta mañana y tarde sí se registraron precipitaciones un tanto más intensas.

Imagen del radar de Valencia el 2 de junio a las 20:40 hora local:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, viendo lo que nos deparará el tiempo los próximos días, me encontrado con algo que me ha llamado especialmente la atención y que sin duda merece la pena de analizar.

Ya sé que previsiones meteorológicas a dos semanas es una quimera... pero en caso de cumplirse estas predicciones, me parece que va a haber movimiento en toda la zona mediterránea a juzgar por las imágenes, por eso, las pongo aquí... a ver si pensáis lo mismo que estoy pensando yo:











Sigue en el siguiente

----------


## F. Lázaro

Y ahora desde otra fuente distinta la misma secuencia pero con mayor detalle de lo que a nosotros nos interesa:











Si llega a ser cierto, tiene pinta de ser una buena DANA en caso de producirse... a ver como deparan los siguientes días.

----------


## sergi1907

Pues sería una gran alegría que se cumpliera, aunque mucho me temo que dentro de unos días ya habrán cambiado la predicción

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues sería una gran alegría que se cumpliera, aunque mucho me temo que dentro de unos días ya habrán cambiado la predicción


Es lo más probable...

Desde luego, como las predicciones se cumplan, la vertiente mediterránea recibiría agua generosamente, el problema es que como siempre pasa en estos casos, pasamos de un extremo a otro, es decir, pasamos de apenas unos litros, a cientos...

----------


## Luján

Tiene pinta de ser real, pero no veo de dónde puede provenir, según deduzco de la previsión a 7 días vista (por cierto, que también se forma un embolsamiento):

----------


## perdiguera

Me da igual que sean galgos que podencos, lo importante es que llueva. Con conocimiento, eso sí.
Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Me da a mí que no mucho...
Pero aquí por lo menos ha dejado 1L/m2 que no me esperaba...
Pero lo bueno es la bolsita de aire frío. Vaya peluas que van a caer por ahí arriba.

EDIT: Interesante imágen:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pero lo bueno es la bolsita de aire frío. Vaya peluas que van a caer por ahí arriba.


Y por aquí abajo también van a caer una buena.

Acabo de salir hace un rato al balcón y tela el frío que hace... según la pastilla que tengo en la firma, hay sobre 9ºC, pero la sensación térmica es de mucho menos, sin ir más lejos, he visto a dos pingüinos por la calle y llevaban hasta bufanda, con eso te lo digo todo  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Y por aquí abajo también van a caer una buena.
> 
> Acabo de salir hace un rato al balcón y tela el frío que hace... según la pastilla que tengo en la firma, hay sobre 9ºC, pero la sensación térmica es de mucho menos, sin ir más lejos, he visto a dos pingüinos por la calle y llevaban hasta bufanda, con eso te lo digo todo


Jajajajaja, ya os contaré, porque voy a pasar el finde en La Puebla, y allí hace como mínimo 3 o 4ºC menos que aquí en Sevilla, que ahora mismo tenemos 11ºC con sensación de 9ºC y es que corre una brisilla, que se te quitan las ganas de asomarte.
Creo que esta noche nos acercaremos a los 5ºC.

----------


## frfmfrfm

No asustarse,este martes pasado a las 6,30 horas hacia 2,5 grados en rivera de Huelva.
Ya veremos esta semanita como se quede raso.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> No asustarse,este martes pasado a las 6,30 horas hacia 2,5 grados en rivera de Huelva.
> Ya veremos esta semanita como se quede raso.
> Un saludo a todos.


Y tanto que se va a quedar raso. y tendremos 20ºC de máxima en Sevilla :Mad:  :Mad: , pero una mínima de 7ºC, con aparición de nieblas persistentes en algunos casos. Pronostico Invariable para toda la semana. O lo que es lo mismo, se nos echa encima un pedazo de Anticiclón de 1037mb, que va durar. Presión ahora mismo de 1022mb aquí en Sevilla.

----------


## sergi1907

Por esta zona y en diciembre quiere decir nieblas bastante persistentes.

Hoy he estado en las montañas de Flix y había momentos en que la niebla era bastante espesa.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> se nos echa encima un pedazo de Anticiclón de 1037mb, que va durar


Ve electrificando las antenas que tienes enfrente de la ventana... a ver si con suerte eres capaz de mandarlo al polo norte!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Ve electrificando las antenas que tienes enfrente de la ventana... a ver si con suerte eres capaz de mandarlo al polo norte!!!


A estas horas las va a electrificar quien yo me se  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , con la pelona que hace  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: .
Muy malas noticias, según veo en la NOAA, no se esperan precipitaciones hasta el día 18 como mínimo. Creo que va a ser un Diciembre totalmente seco  :Frown:

----------

